# [SOLVED] cant connect to wireless printer with comodo



## francois1972 (Jul 9, 2010)

hi

I just tried comodo on my windows xp laptop. It was great but i realised my wireless printer appeared offline. I couldnt seem to fix that so eventually i uninstalled comodo. but printer is still offline.
The printer connects to network fine and another laptop that didnt have comodo connects to printer fine wirelessly.
i've uninstalled printer drivers and software 2 or 3 times but no use. I reset settings on printer itself, still no use. I checked every setting i could on pc and printer and still no use.
comodo changes the primary and secondary dns, could it be to do with that?

any ideas would be appreciated!
thanks
Francois


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: cant connect to wireless printer with comodo*

Can you pls. provide an *ipconfig /all *info of your computer and another one from your network (total of 2 ipconfig)? 
Click on Start => run and type *cmd* and press enter. From the command prompt screen, type the word *ipconfig /all* and press enter. Right click on the black screen choose Select All and Paste the results here. 

Also, you assign a Static IP or Manual from your wireless printer.


----------



## francois1972 (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: cant connect to wireless printer with comodo*

Hi thanks,
I followed your instructions and the ipconfig/all is below but wasnt sure what you meant by one for the pc and one for the network?

I dont do anything to the printer IP adress, it just seems to set itself


cheers
francois

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : owner-0f486443d
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Peer-Peer
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : lan

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : lan
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 802.11n Wireless LAN Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-AF-F2-A5-46
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.64
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 11 August 2010 11:09:34 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 12 August 2010 11:09:34 PM

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : SiS191 Ethernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-38-74-D2-A0

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: cant connect to wireless printer with comodo*

Sorry if I confused you, it wasn't very clear. I meant an ipconfig /all of the one that can connect to the printer.

I think I can see an issue here from your ipconfig /all. The node type is set to peer-to-peer and we'll change that.

1. Click Start=> Run type *regedit* press enter.

2. Navigate to:HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Servic es\NetBT\Parameters

3. Left click on 'Paramters' to highlight it. At the top of the window
click on Registry and select Export ... - give the file a name and save to a
place where it can be easily found.

4. Right click on Parameters and highlight New - select DWORD value - name
the value NodeType (one word) ENTER.

5. Double click on NodeType - select Decimal and enter a value of 1 for
b-node or 8 for h-node. Click OK, close registry editor, and reboot.


----------



## francois1972 (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: cant connect to wireless printer with comodo*

hi

well i managed to get the printer working by reinstalling comodo, adding the ip address of the printer to the trusted list, then reinstalling printer drivers and software in comodo training mode, then switching to safe mode once printer was online. 

thanks for your advice, should I still change the node setting as you described?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: cant connect to wireless printer with comodo*

If both computers are able to print and this is your only concern, there's no need to edit the registry. You may take a note of the registry editing if in the future, if your computers can't communicate/access shared resources in your network, it might come handy.

Glad that you got it all figured out.


----------



## francois1972 (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: cant connect to wireless printer with comodo*

thanks and all the best


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: cant connect to wireless printer with comodo*

You're Welcome!


----------

